# Hunting The Swamp



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 4, 2016)

Here are a few pics of the hunting camp I was at last week - Lots of fun


----------



## Johnny (Jan 4, 2016)

.


Them boys from Up Nawth have no idea how to have fun in the winter.






.


----------



## riverrat717 (Jan 4, 2016)

That looks like a LOT of fun!! What is the wheeled contraption? Built off a ?? frame? What you huntin for? pigs? deer?
Got a spare bed for next yr? [-o< lol


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 4, 2016)

riverrat717 said:


> That looks like a LOT of fun!! What is the wheeled contraption? Built off a ?? frame? What you huntin for? pigs? deer?
> Got a spare bed for next yr? [-o< lol



The wheeled contraption is what we call a "Swamp Buggie" yes they can be built off a truck frame allot are including the blue one in my first post. The green one pictured below is built off a straight frame. Yes we were hunting for pigs and deer.


----------



## overboard (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like fun, but you need to come up North and sit in a treestand when the temps. are in the teens, and the wind is blowing! :lol: 
Neat to see this post of a Southern deer camp, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 4, 2016)

overboard said:


> Looks like fun, but you need to come up North and sit in a treestand when the temps. are in the teens, and the wind is blowing! :lol:
> Neat to see this post of a Southern deer camp, thanks for sharing.



Born and raised in south west PA :beer:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 4, 2016)

Do they have just a Swamp Buggie camp where you can go and drive those things around all day?


----------



## DaleH (Jan 4, 2016)

Johnny said:


> Them boys from Up Nawth have no idea how* to have fun* in the winter.


Sure we do!

This was my mid-Winter deer camp as setup in the wilds of northeastern PA, for the late season muzzleloading _flintlock only_ deer hunting season.

We put a 12x10 wall tent up against the 10x10 wall tent and had a great headquarters for the week! Totally primitive camp - wood stoves, linen/leather/wool clothes only, and candle light, - less the allowed use of modern flashlights for '_emergency purposes only_', like when we had to get up at 2am in the morning and remove the built-up ice off the tent flys ... and then up again at 4am to repeat same ...


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome! I'm ready for anything.....cold, hot. You name it I'm there. Did I miss it? What were you guys hunting? Hogs? Boas?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 4, 2016)

Jim said:


> Awesome! I'm ready for anything.....cold, hot. You name it I'm there. Did I miss it? What were you guys hunting? Hogs? Boas?



Deer and Hogs


----------



## JMichael (Jan 4, 2016)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! I'm ready for anything.....cold, hot. You name it I'm there. Did I miss it? What were you guys hunting? Hogs? Boas?
> ...


You need that rig just to get to your deer stand?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 5, 2016)

JMichael said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



It's that or chest high water all day long or palmettos so tall that you can't see a thing :beer: here are few links to buggie hunting to give you all an idea

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzHRuAY5Ckk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1GKIDerfwQ


----------



## JMichael (Jan 5, 2016)

In AR, the game wardens would throw you under the jail if they catch you shooting any sort of wild game from in or on a motorized vehicle even if it's parked. The only exception to this that I'm aware of is that you can drift down the river and shoot squirrels from your boat if the motor is not running.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 5, 2016)

looks like fun to me.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 7, 2016)

JMichael said:


> In AR, the game wardens would throw you under the jail if they catch you shooting any sort of wild game from in or on a motorized vehicle even if it's parked. The only exception to this that I'm aware of is that you can drift down the river and shoot squirrels from your boat if the motor is not running.



The buggie has to be stopped before you fire your weapon :-


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jan 7, 2016)

JMichael said:


> In AR, the game wardens would throw you under the jail if they catch you shooting any sort of wild game from in or on a motorized vehicle even if it's parked. The only exception to this that I'm aware of is that you can drift down the river and shoot squirrels from your boat if the motor is not running.




Arkansas Game and Fish regs state only that you can not hunt from a moving motorized vehicle. A parked vehicle, not on a public road, levee or other public ROW is perfectly legal. If you are on private land, off the public road, during a legal season and legal shooting hours, you can hunt from the front seat of your "Parked" truck in Arkansas.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 8, 2016)

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > In AR, the game wardens would throw you under the jail if they catch you shooting any sort of wild game from in or on a motorized vehicle even if it's parked. The only exception to this that I'm aware of is that you can drift down the river and shoot squirrels from your boat if the motor is not running.
> ...



I guess I should have added that my comments are based on hunting public land and WMA's. I've never really had the luxury of deer hunting on private lands in AR other than the few times I've hunted with friends on their hunting lease. And although I don't know all the rule variations for hunting private land, I know they are different than hunting public, ie: you can't hunt over bait on public land but you can on private land. I went so far as to sell my ATV because they made it illegal to ride it in the St Francis flood relief areas between the levees (where I use to hunt) unless you have a handicap permit. Just getting off of the levee is a challenge any more. Whether it's a new law they passed or an old one, they are vigorously writing tickets now for driving off the side of a levee. I've been told it's a $250 fine. :shock: This one stopped me from launching my boat in one location. And trying to find non public roads on public land is akin to hunting for chicken lips. :lol: As an added challenge, private individuals are now putting locked gates across the levees. I'm confused as to how this is legal since the public is required to pay levee taxes to maintain them and it's public/gov owned land. This is cutting public access to some areas that could otherwise be hunted. I know they letting individuals lease sections of the levee's for grazing cattle/horses but I would think they would be required to use cattle crossings/guards for this rather than blocking the levee with a locked gate.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jan 11, 2016)

Gated levees is easy to understand, but hard to make folks accept. The levees were constructed with public monies, to protect the public interest (prevent flooding). But, the lands beneath them and used to construct them were at one time private property, or may still be private. Some levee districts took land in "Fee title", others simply "Eased" the property. In all cases the adjacent land/river side owners remain the "reversionary" owner should the levee ever be abandoned.

The levee maintenance road is just that, for levee maintenance. The public money was for the construction and maintenance of the levee (flood prevention being the purpose, not for development of a public road) your levee tax is paying for flood control, it is not a highway tax. Thus the road can be closed to use by non-landowners. And in reality, if it's not a public road, does anyone but the landowners along the levee need access.

My company owns around 13,000 Acres of levee borrow pits, where our land has been dug up to provide dirt for levee construction in AR, LA, MS, and TN.

Public riding of levees is a popular activity where it can be done, however the damage to the roads, poaching, and garbage dumping that come along with it has forced many private landowners to petition the USACE and Levee boards to allow gates so long as all affected landowners within the gated stretch of levee agree. Just a few bad apples can ruin things for everyone.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 11, 2016)

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> Just a few bad apples can ruin things for everyone.


Ain't that the truth. Makes me so mad to see how things have changed since I was a boy starting out hunting rabbits and squirrels in the local areas, all because of the actions of a relative few compared to the whole. It's to the point now, if the landowner doesn't know you on a personal level, they're not likely to give permission to hunt on their property. But as a boy, nothing in this area was posted, and you almost never heard of any problems between hunters and land owners. Now with the advent of disposable containers, the plastic bottles and fast/junk food wrappers, the discarded trash is endless. Very sad indeed.


----------

